# Anyone going tomorrow?



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna hit the Nipple/131 areas and down to the Elbow.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Gonna hit the Nipple/131 areas and down to the Elbow.


Ok, am I the only one who finds this just a little bit humorous.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Bite me! Lol!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Bite me! Lol!


Sorry, it has been a long day and everything is funny to me right now.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going thursday and was planning on fishing elbow area.


----------

